# Retiree Seeks Advice



## pupcryp (Sep 26, 2010)

Greetings all! I just have very simple questions. But first, some background info. 

I'm a retired veteran of the US military, with full pension and bennies. Aside from what my wife makes telecommuting, I make 40K per year tax free. I have full medical coverage for me, and medical coverage for my wife and children.

That stated, I'd like to move my family to Canada, preferably around Montreal or at the least in the vicinity of T.O. What are my options and what are the differences between immigration and permanent residency?

Be as detailed as you want - the more the better!

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pupcryp said:


> Greetings all! I just have very simple questions. But first, some background info.
> 
> I'm a retired veteran of the US military, with full pension and bennies. Aside from what my wife makes telecommuting, I make 40K per year tax free. I have full medical coverage for me, and medical coverage for my wife and children.
> 
> ...


Immigration to Canada is basically employment related or via a family sponsorship. To apply for Permanent Resident status you would need to have an occupation that Canada deems to be in short supply here (there are 29 such employment categories) or have pre-arranged employment via a somewhat complicated process. 
Otherwise you would require to have family here eligible to sponsor you.


----------

